# hello from calgary



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Howdy from Texas, no backlashing here!


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Hello!I said it because I saw on other internet forums some heated arguements on that type of breeding.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

roo said:


> Hello my name is ash.I dont own a horse yet but in january my gypsy/appy cross is coming home.he has to be weaned first.before I continue i would like to make it clear i dont want to hear backlashing on the breeding.I plan on using him for competitive trail endurance riding when he is old enough.so he stillhas 4 years before that. I live in the s.e. calgary area and since I dont know to many equestrians thought id stop in and say hi see whos out there,Possibly meet friends and get advice in my endeavors.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Welcome to the forum. I'm also from Calgary. Where are you going to be boarding?


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

I havnt found a place yet.looking for pasture board close to the city,springbank or chestermere is the farthest I Can go because I dont have my license yet.any suggestions? Im in forest lawn,what area of calgary are you in?


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

Welcome to the forums~


----------



## Falcor74 (May 28, 2013)

Hello from NM... there are some negative folks on here, but the majority of us try to make it a pleasant experience!!!


----------



## Paintlover1965 (May 22, 2009)

Welcome to the forum from a fellow Canadian! Best of luck with your new little guy. Would love to see a pic of him!


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

Hey guys thanks for the welcome!i have a pic on my horses of him but havnt figured out pictured on threads yet.


----------



## roo (Aug 18, 2013)

I think i figured it out.ill have newer ones soon where hes not standing like that.angle of cam wasnt good.this is joker two months old.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

Awe Joker is cute


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Welcome to the Forum, I live about 8 hours north of Calgary in Fort McMurray. Calgary is beautiful!!

Joker is a cutie!


----------

